# Pending Friend Request??What Is It & What Does It Entail?



## Antman (Jan 3, 2009)

What's up folks? Someone sent me one of these asking me to befriend them. What happens if I agree? Thanks.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 3, 2009)

You become friends, ideally.


Antman said:


> What's up folks? Someone sent me one of these asking me to befriend them. What happens if I agree? Thanks.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 3, 2009)

I just got one too. Maybe a new feature in the forum. I just looked and saw the person had no threads and denied the request.


----------



## Antman (Jan 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You become friends, ideally.


 LOL. I don't know about anyone else on RIU, but "friends", to me, are the two people that I have known pretty much my whole life and that I can count on through thick and thin, and are still standing next to me when the bullets start flying. I don't consider someone I gave some grow advice to one time a friend. We are all friendly to one another here, but are we really friends? Kinda hard to be friends with someone when you can't even know their real identity. Know what I mean jellybean. Sucks that it has to be that way, but until Mary becomes legal, no choice on that. Seriously though, does it mean this person want's my e-mail address?, my home tel #?, you know. Or is it just like whenever they need advice they reach out to me instead of asking a question on a forum, and that's it? Let me know, IF you know...friend. LOL


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 3, 2009)

You know, I got to thinking about that too when I got the request, who the fuck is this? A cop?. But no I dont think so. Other forms have this feature.

I think it is more like you said " like whenever they need advice they reach out to me instead of asking a question on a forum, and that's it?"

Well my opinion anyway.........friend 


LOL


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 3, 2009)

I think they may just wanna chat with you.It's not hard, accept it or don't.Don't give out your email if you don't want to.You're making this more complicated than it has to be,lol.We're all "friends" in a fashion around here.


Antman said:


> LOL. I don't know about anyone else on RIU, but "friends", to me, are the two people that I have known pretty much my whole life and that I can count on through thick and thin, and are still standing next to me when the bullets start flying. I don't consider someone I gave some grow advice to one time a friend. We are all friendly to one another here, but are we really friends? Kinda hard to be friends with someone when you can't even know their real identity. Know what I mean jellybean. Sucks that it has to be that way, but until Mary becomes legal, no choice on that. Seriously though, does it mean this person want's my e-mail address?, my home tel #?, you know. Or is it just like whenever they need advice they reach out to me instead of asking a question on a forum, and that's it? Let me know, IF you know...friend. LOL


----------



## Antman (Jan 3, 2009)

Right on bro. Gonna just ignore it until I see what it's all about. Hey, does this mean we're friends now?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 3, 2009)

Sure, bro.


Antman said:


> Right on bro. Gonna just ignore it until I see what it's all about. Hey, does this mean we're friends now?


----------



## Antman (Jan 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think they may just wanna chat with you.It's not hard, accept it or don't.Don't give out your email if you don't want to.You're making this more complicated than it has to be,lol.We're all "friends" in a fashion around here.


I know, just fuckin' with ya. Lotta cool ppl on here, just gotta be wary, ya know? Lot at stake. Goin' to bed now. Pleasant dreams everyone!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 3, 2009)

Night!


Antman said:


> I know, just fuckin' with ya. Lotta cool ppl on here, just gotta be weary, ya know? Lot at stake. Goin' to bed now. Pleasant dreams everyone!


----------



## potroast (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, he's going to bed, he must be weary!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2009)

i have "friends". 
here anyways.


----------



## Antman (Jan 4, 2009)

potroast said:


> Well, he's going to bed, he must be weary!


 Good looking out. Glad to know the "spellcheckers" are ever vigilant. Now how about making yourself really useful and answer the question at hand, or would you rather make sure everyone on RIU brushes their teeth and washes behind their ears? LOL!


----------



## Antman (Jan 4, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have "friends".
> here anyways.


 I'm glad you have some friends bro, but do you have an answer to my question? Thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2009)

Antman said:


> Good looking out. Glad to know the "spellcheckers" are ever vigilant. Now how about making yourself really useful and answer the question at hand, or would you rather make sure everyone on RIU brushes their teeth and washes behind their ears? LOL!


dude, it a "friend request". someone here wants to be your friend. i have 45 friends on my friends list. it's like a myspace thing. 

go to your profile and you clearly have a "friends" tab. click it. if you dare.


----------



## Antman (Jan 4, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> dude, it a "friend request". someone here wants to be your friend. i have 45 friends on my friends list. it's like a myspace thing.
> 
> go to your profile and you clearly have a "friends" tab. click it. if you dare.


OK, don't yell at me. I got feelings too, ya know? . Two things, better watch those grammatical errors, and...will you be my friend? LMAO!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 4, 2009)

*Why is it when someone says I want to be a friend or how are you there has to be an ulterior motive.... Ve need prints and a urine sample...snell... or you're verbotin... Tough room...... *


----------



## Antman (Jan 4, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Why is it when someone says I want to be a friend or how are you there has to be an ulterior motive.... Ve need prints and a urine sample...snell... or you're verbotin... Tough room...... *


What's up twistyman? I hear what you're saying, but seeing as most of us are doing something illegal, with some pretty stiff penalties(ie, jail) being the punishment if caught, I don't think my question was too far out of line. I don't have a problem helping anyone on RIU, or being "friends" with someone, as long as it's reserved to the site. That's all my question was. "What does befriending someone entail?" Just wanted to be certain that my personal shit wasn't gonna be divulged to someone that I have absolutely no knowledge of. Some might call me paranoid, I call it being careful. I don't know if the guy gets my e-mail address or anything else that can be traced back to me in real life? There was a thread on here where a guy asked a simple question. The first 10 ppl that answered him went off in 10 different directions, none of which answered his question. Seamaiden ended up giving me some +rep because I was the one that simply answered his very simple question, with a very simple, DIRECT answer. WTF man, is it really that hard? With all the useless posts in this thread, my question could have been answered 10X over and it would have been done. Like I said, I come on here 98% of the time to see if there's someone I can help. It's very rare when I need help, and I'm sorry I even asked for help this time around.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2009)

Antman said:


> What's up twistyman? I hear what you're saying, but seeing as most of us are doing something illegal, with some pretty stiff penalties(ie, jail) being the punishment if caught, I don't think my question was too far out of line. I don't have a problem helping anyone on RIU, or being "friends" with someone, as long as it's reserved to the site. That's all my question was. "What does befriending someone entail?" Just wanted to be certain that my personal shit wasn't gonna be divulged to someone that I have absolutely no knowledge of. Some might call me paranoid, I call it being careful. I don't know if the guy gets my e-mail address or anything else that can be traced back to me in real life? There was a thread on here where a guy asked a simple question. The first 10 ppl that answered him went off in 10 different directions, none of which answered his question. Seamaiden ended up giving me some +rep because I was the one that simply answered his very simple question, with a very simple, DIRECT answer. WTF man, is it really that hard? With all the useless posts in this thread, my question could have been answered 10X over and it would have been done. Like I said, I come on here 98% of the time to see if there's someone I can help. It's very rare when I need help, and I'm sorry I even asked for help this time around.




wow, i am truly sorry.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 5, 2009)

*Mostly the people that ask to be "a friend" are those that are like minded..either by grow knowledge, humor or whatever.. something they saw about your style they liked... as for your private info, unless you post it in your profile they have no access... sorry if this all came out ass backwards... At first I had no clue about the friend thing either... still hasn't changed anything for me one way or the other.....*


----------



## Antman (Jan 5, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Mostly the people that ask to be "a friend" are those that are like minded..either by grow knowledge, humor or whatever.. something they saw about your style they liked... as for your private info, unless you post it in your profile they have no access... sorry if this all came out ass backwards... At first I had no clue about the friend thing either... still hasn't changed anything for me one way or the other.....*


 Alrighty then, thanks for the answer twistyman. When you explain it like that I'm kinda honored. As long as my privates stay private, it's cool. Looks like I got myself a new friend. No need for the apology bro, it's all good. That goes for you too Fdd.


----------

